# Mitchell Orchant - Fraudster!



## primetime76

The below screen shot is taken from the blog C.GARS Ltd Cigar Blog, run by Mitchell Orchant.









Plume? Really? I am no Habanos expert...but that is absolutely MOLD that he is assuring his customers is "plume". As always, know your seller!

There is another blog as well (Mitchell Orchant Sells Fakes) that is tracking the issues with this. Just wanted all to be aware in case anyone was going to purchase from Mitchell or his auctions.


----------



## egoo33

Plume can be wiped off mold cannot :lie::lie::lie:


----------



## Cigary

Got to agree with this...after much reading and investigation the guy is pretty wretched and doing business with him is not recommended. ..know your source.


----------



## primetime76

Cigary said:


> Got to agree with this...after much reading and investigation the guy is pretty wretched and doing business with him is not recommended. ..know your source.


Thanks for the support Gar...I was a bit nervous posting because this guy has a ton of supporters. Means a lot to have a grizzled vet that supports the story. ray2:


----------



## Cigary

Kipp....you know me well and I don't usually put my name behind conjecture or witch hunts and as we both know and are acquainted with "the story" behind this it merits people being warned so as not to do business with him. This is not to attack just for drama purposes....this is a person who has "groomed" a lot of people over the years to set themselves up as honest forthright individuals who do business in a most entrusted environment.....what better way to infiltrate an already trusted business with good people? As with most scams there becomes a time when you see RED FLAGS and it usually appears once the 'hook' is embedded deep into the subjects mouth and those who know how scams run start watching closely. The hard part is to know when to expose the culprit and that usually means drama....and the scammer uses that within their arsenal of tools. They muddy the waters by using past 'dealings' as to how honest they were then ( which is typical because they use people who are usually unsuspecting and Veteran Cigar People who have been on the receiving end of legitimate product and will vouch for them ) and they perpetrate fraud on those who are not really knowledgeable which makes things easier to commit fraud.


----------



## jp1979

If you read the entire thing on those Partagas Humidor cigars, the dude is a sleezy bastard.


----------



## asmartbull

There are to many great vendors out there....avoid this one like the plague!


----------



## avitti

There are many unscrupulous people all ways trying to separate your money from your wallet over Havana Cigars. People either swear by Orchant or swear at Orchant.
Once a person integrity comes in question about cigar deals, best to move away from and avoid those people like they had the plague.Like Al said there are plenty of great trustworthy vendors.


----------



## Cigar Guru

Wait. is he the same Mitchell Orchant who the Olivas are in business with right now??? The same one who owns the Rare Ochant and Regius brands???


----------



## sligub

Cigar Guru said:


> Wait. is he the same Mitchell Orchant who the Olivas are in business with right now??? The same one who owns the Rare Ochant and Regius brands???


Thats the one


----------



## Cigar Guru

This is proven? I thought the fake cigar at one of his auctions was just a smear campaign thing?

Damn. The Rare Orchant was a very very good smoke.

And why the heck would the Olivas do business with a guy like this? Plus I read that his legit cigar brands are being well received in the US.

Damn. Such a let down.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

C Gars and MO a crook ah shite there's some news.
I called that bum out over a decade ago.
There was a time when i got much gratification out of making a fool of a crook.
As time rolls by you begin to realise there is more to life than always being right.
Smoke em if you got em!
Peace my brothers


----------



## Habano

Looks like Mitchell Orchant has a new friend and accomplice.

Amir Saarony Involved in Multiple Scams for Thousands « Mitchell Orchant & C. Gars Ltd Sell Fake Cigars


----------



## avitti

pot,kettle,rnps


----------



## bpegler

I'm not sure that saying that someone is believed that they could be in business with someone else is much in the way of evidence...

The second batch of Che cigars is much more problematic...


----------

